# Alabama-12 yr. old Male Golden Ret. needs HOme-Owner is Dying!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I rcvd. this from my friend Renee in Alabama. She has four dogs of her own.


*
Riley*
About twelve years old. I took him in last year when his owner knew she was going to die soon in the rest home. She begged me to take him. She did pass away, and I have this sweet old Goldie. I can not bear to put him away as long as he is healthy. He constantly wags his tail. Very loving. All shots. Never was neutered, but shows no signs of being male interested."

Mrs. Taylor has been saving strays and rescuing dogs since she was 8 years old. She will be 76 in Oct. She has postponed her chemotherapy until her dogs are safely placed. She has several at her home that Timberly and I are working to place, to keep them from going to a shelter. The photo cd she sent is of photos that have been scanned, so the picture quality is not as good as digital photos. 



She is asking nothing for her dogs, other than to know they are safe and will live a good life without her. This is so sad. She has the true heart of a rescue person, putting her dogs before her own health. 



Thank you for any help you can give for Riley. 



I* am putting together a "smilebox" video for her dogs. There are dogs of all breeds and sizes, including 2 beautiful labs, Racheal & Susie, and a lab golden mix, 8 month old Dolly.*


*PLEASE CONTAACT RENEE if you want to ask more questions about Riley.
[email protected]*I have Renee's cell phone number, she livesi n Athens, Alabama.
Please email me for it: [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if MrsHooch knows anyone that might be able to help.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Tell Renee to contact J & L Golden Retriever Rescue in Port Clear AL. martha [email protected] or [email protected] They are SGRR's southern affiliates and partners. I forwarded to J & L but Renee should contact them also


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Have contacted Martha at J & L, Emerald Coast GRR and Greg with Gulf South GRR

Will be sending the info to Heartland GRR

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is one of the local rescues Not Golden's but they may help.
http://www.arkinc.org/
another one -Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
http://www.tvgrr.com/
Just mail info to the Tennessee VAlley.... and Ark.I hope it's helps.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen...when you talk to Rene...please ask her how much longer will she foster Riley..had someone from Emerald Coast GRR ask that question.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Martha from J & L has contacted me....They are working on getting Riley.
Karen they will be contacting you and Renee.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news! I wonder if Riley will be coming our way. Seems like we love our Seniors in this area!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd an email*

Had an email from Nora (I assume she is with J&L ) that they will take Riley.
I called Renee and left a msg. on her cell phone-she isn't working now.
I also emld. Renee but haven't rcvd. a reply.

Thank you everyone-I will keep you updated.

I know Renee mentioned this poor lady who is dying also has labs she needs to find a home for.
*
P.S. SORRY it's taken me awhile to check back! I had no time this morning before work and it's REALLY HARD to check during day at work.
Always email me if you need to get me a msg!! [email protected][/B].net*


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

ok...this is what I know so far.

Lisa from J & L and I have talked today. I have asked Renee if she could get a few more pictures of Riley with a digital camera and send them to us.

J & L can take Riley....but we are trying to get Heartland to get him...they are much closer to Athens then we are down here in Mobile.

Our "Golden Angel" Greg that lives in Austin, Texas has told me that he would drive to Alabama to get Riley...Greg has the biggest heart for seniors...he did have 5 seniors...he just lost one last year and is the best
daddy of all.

Lisa from J & L is also trying to contact her transport folks.

Karen....please b/c us about all the Labs...Lisa knows some folks in Lab Rescue.

Nora is with Emerald Coast GRR and a group called The Golden Friends...I'm on that forum too...like I need to be on another:doh:...this forum just got started off of Facebook.

Hang in there...we are trying.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*

MotherHen:

Renee's email has gone down in past and sometimes she can't check her email, so please, please, call her cell she can answer your questions about more pics and the Labs, too.

Thank you for ALL you are doing for Riley!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*charlotte*

Charlotte

Did you call Renee

I'm going to TRY calling her on way to work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

RENEE is continuing to try to reach this lady.
She will take pics of Riley and the Labs as soon as she does.


----------

